# A handful of Breves in Japan in late Spring



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

*A handful of Brevets in Japan in late Spring 2017*

This was posted recently. POC is Maya. Should be a good ride for the adventurous. Other events also linked to so if you ever thought about seeing some of Japan...... 2017 Brevet Schedule - Rides in Japan - Tokyo International Cyclists


----------

